
How pre-teens using metadata found a whistleblower in two hours - gszathmari
http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/how-team-of-pre-teens-found-whisteblower-using-metadata/8113668
======
daemin
All of these data-retention laws are not about protecting people from
terrorism or child pornography. They are about big interests being able to
better manage their information. So that less of it can leak out and damage
the institution.

No doubt that all sorts of quasi-government organisations and big businesses
are going to use this to ensure that no bad information will leak out.

